# Anyone who has bled through a healthy pregnancy......



## Lazy Leo

Hi, I was wondering if anyone who has had bleeding throughout a successful pregnancy could tell me what it's like?

To explain, I've been bleeding since Tuesday 17th June and I can't get a scan till Thursday 26th June. Initially I had slightly stronger cramps than normal and the blood was properly red and I went through 3 Always pads per day plus one at night (although I haven't bled at night). The cramp disappeared in Thursday and the blood has slowed to the extent that I could get away with 1 pad during the day (but change it more often for hygiene). I'm hoping that because its not exceptionally heavy and there is no painful cramping any more everything is going to be ok.

If you are one of the women who has 'bled throughout pregnancy' could you tell me if it has been like this? Thank you!


----------



## charveyron

Sorry can't help you but didn't want to read and run - I really hope everything turs out ok for you :hugs:


----------



## Mo_mo

I personally havent but my auntie and mum both bled throughout their pregnancys. My mum was passing massive clots when she was pregnant with my sister..... shes 24 now so i suppose she was born healthily!


----------



## PeanutBean

I have bled. I bled brown at about 7 weeks, pink at 8 then bright red at 10. The red last an evening then brown spotted all the next day. It was an implantation bleed and was visible on my early scan at 8 weeks so the MWs weren't worried.

I don't want to be negative and I truly hope everything works out for you but it does sound like you've bled rather a lot. I don't think you will be able to get a scan yet as most places don't do them until after 7 weeks as there is nothing to be made out on the ultrasound. I wonder if you could get your HCG levels checked at the doctors?

I hope it is all ok for you. :hugs::hugs:

Edit: Sorry just wanted to add that my sister had a lot of bleeding in both her pregnancies, red and lots and even clotty at times but it was later in the pregnancy. In these early days things are less stable. Good luck.


----------



## bex

I had bleeding everyday for the first 13 weeks. 

It varied from very heavy with pain and clots to light spotting. I had two early scans where they detected a haemorrage which was causing the bleeding. The haemorrage was very close to the baby and i was told it could cause a miscarriage. 

Luckily it didn't and my pregnancy has continued with no more bleeding.(i was told i might bleed throughout)

Hope you get good news at your scan, I know how nerve wrecking it is having to wait.

Good luck


----------



## Linzi

I bled at 11 weeks. I had terrible stomach cramps and quite a bit of red blood, I also fainted a couple of times. I went to A7E and they booked me in for a scan 2 days later. Was still bleeding, but baby was fine and they found no explanation. He's 3 weeks old now. 

Hope everything is ok hun, it's really scary.

xxx


----------



## trickysgurl

I cant help seeing everytime i bleed it was bad news hence my 4 m/cs BUT my best friend Beth bleed pretty heavy the first 2 months of her PG it was jus like AF it had her so convinced that she didnt end up finding out she was PG till late.. Now James Aaron is fixin to be 5 next week. So good luck and try to stay positive!


----------



## lifeguard

I know several women who bled at some point throughout their pregnancy. One in particular bled throughout most of hers - she was on bedrest even. When she gave birth they couldn't figure out what had caused the bleeding. All of them had healthy babies. 

I wish you the best.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I asked my sister and she had several bleeds in her first tri. some were light - more than spotting but not quite as heavy as her heaviest AF flow. Then she had one heavier bleed at about 12 weeks and that was as much as any period she had. 

x


----------



## Dizzy1410

Am having same problem. Had 2 days of red blood and clots. Now is brown. Had an EPAC and the bean was still there. The consultant said my body was trying to miscarry but that doesn't mean it will. if it continues as brown it should be ok. I'm going back for a scan on thursday to see if its still there.
Am thinking of you.


----------



## magicvw

Hi Nic - sorry to hear this news - but try to stay positive hun :hugs:

I started bleeding the day after I had my pg confirmed by the doc with a scan at 10 weeks. It was Friday night and I couldn't get him on the phone, so I resorted to Google and scared myself silly :blush: The bleeding continued all weekend - not particularly heavy and with a kind of stomach ache. On the Monday morning I went to my gynae and was referred to hospital for bed-rest basically (in Bulgaria there is no shortage of beds, so it's normal here. In the UK you'd get sent home I suppose). I had progesterone shots and stayed in the hospital bed for a week. The bleeding stopped on the 5th day (my 2nd in the hospital!). Had another scan and bubba was fine. I had a little tear which took a few more weeks to heal over completely and a month and a half later I was fit enough to take a flight back home for Xmas. LO was absolutely fine. 

Hope everything works out for you hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jolyn

Hey hun, my SIL started bleeding at around 6 weeks - it was heavy and clotting and she was having bad cramps. She was rushed in to hospital on xmas eve and after running tests they suspected an ectopic pregnancy. They did a scan a day or 2 later to find bean in the right place and perfectly healthy. There was a hemorrhage outside the sac causing the bleeding and she continued to bleed like a heavy AF for the 9 months. Her little girl is now 2 and is perfectly healthy. Watching her go through that was torture, especially as I was PG at the time as well, it takes a lot of strength to get through and I hope u have a healthy baby at the end of it all :hugs:


----------

